# Dell PC's



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

I'm in the market for a Dell PC - I use one at work, and a few friends have got them and are very complimentary about them.

Anyone got any comments good or bad?

Any particular place that I can buy them from at a good price? (currently only looked on the Dell web-site).

Cheers.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

I've only heard good points on DEL's.
good systems stylish and upgradable unlike some other makes ,i think u can only get them from del direct might be wrong though :-/


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

On the Dell website there is a "Dell Outlet" link... this is where they sell returned PC's and Laptops.. You order a specific machine with ethernet, DVD and CD writer. What you get delivered is without the DVD so you send it back and it ends up in the Dell outlet store never used but opened..

They can be alot cheaper and there is quite some selection

http://www.euro.dell.com/countries/uk/enu/dfo/offers/offer_primary.htm


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Dell only sells directly via the web or phone. So you can't buy them from shops.

I have been buying Dell for 10 years now. I am very pleased and I plan to get another Dell in a couple of months.

Had a few problems but Dell will troubleshoot your problem and if they find a fault they will ship a replacemnt hardware (monitor, graphics card etc) that had failed the next working day.


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

I've got a Dell Inspiron 4100 Laptop and am very happy with it. 

It is very reliable and I will most certainly get another when I decide to get a new one.

I bought it direct from their website and if I seem to recall that you got a 5 or 10% reduction when buying online.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2003)

I've been buying Dell, for about 6 years now. Recommended them to a number of friends and (touch wood) never had a problem yet.

My last Dell was left on almost 24/7 for about 4 years - even when I was away for a few days at a time - with no probs at all. Good solid machines with decent support. You can only buy direct from Dell - so web-site or tel. no. in the nationally advertised press deals.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I recently got a 3.06Ghz P4 with 17" LCD, DVD rewriter, 512 RAM, 120 Gb HD etc, etc for Â£1600.

This was my first dealing with them as previously I have built my own. This time I couldn't be ar5ed so I bought to my spec directly from Dell.

I can't fault the PC or the service so far ;D


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

Cheers guys,

Backs up exactly what I've been told by people already - will definitely be going for one now.

Really difficult to decide on spec though - any issues with having a combined CD-rewriter / DVD drive, or should I go for seperate ones (obviously more expensive)?


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

I've got a Dell too.

Bought allsorts of crap from Time computers, a local company and Currys. Needless to say they all went back.

Been happy with the Dell system, a Dimension 8100, since day 1.

Lisa
.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Only comment is I believe Dell produce a "proprietry"PC rather than clone. This can make upgrading in a couple of years more difficult.

i.e. I recently upgraded my clone PC by replacing only the motherboard CPU and memory. Cost (using good quality parts) about Â£350.00

Richard


----------

